# Pcb west end



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

4 hours fished yesterday evening. Used shrimp and sand fleas. 4 poles out between my friend and i and only caught one small shark on shrimp. But made my sons day! So a win!


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

From the looks of his apparel, I'd say you have a young fisherman on your hands!


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh yea he loves to fish! He turned 3 march 5th and already has 3 rods and reels and a full tackle box!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice! bet the lil man ate it up :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

That is so awesome to see! My son is also 3, and he LOVES to fish! When he can't fish with me, then he anxiously awaits for my return to see what kind of goodies are In the cooler for him to hold. Glad to see you take your son fishing with you.... Makes me smile.... But more importantly it makes him smile BIG inside amd out getting to hang out with his dad! That's what it's all about


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> That is so awesome to see! My son is also 3, and he LOVES to fish! When he can't fish with me, then he anxiously awaits for my return to see what kind of goodies are In the cooler for him to hold. Glad to see you take your son fishing with you.... Makes me smile.... But more importantly it makes him smile BIG inside amd out getting to hang out with his dad! That's what it's all about


just wait bud.. it gets better :thumbup: my son is 6 and thats all he talks about.. I am off normally a couple days during the week and he always ask me "dad, we fishin today??" after I tell him he has school he proceeds to tell me that school can wait lol those days never get old :thumbsup:


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Haha yea guys i love that hes so into fishing! I figure another year or two i wont go out the pass without him right by my side!


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

We should get all our lil ones together sometime! Let them make smores and catch a few fish!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

bet them kids would love that!


----------

